# It's behind you: Great White stalks ocean canoeist



## Big Don (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Crap!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe wetting your pants would scare it (or disgust it) away...


----------



## tellner (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the food chain, balding monkey

:xtrmshock

Or as the story goes...

The Brave Pirate Captain was out on deck when the First Mate ran up to him.

"Cap'n! Cap'n! There's a British Man o'War two points off the port bow. She's closing fast and has run out her colors."

"First Mate, go to my cabin and fetch my red shirt from my sea chest."

"Aye Cap'n. Permission to ask why?"

"If I'm wounded the men won't see the blood and they will take heart."

The pirates boarded the British ship and took it after a fierce fight.

A few days later the Mate ran up again.

"Cap'n! Cap'n! There are three Spanish galleons gaining on us from astern."

"First Mate, bring my my red shirt!"

After a long, bloody battle the pirates drove off the Spanish ships.

A week went by and the Mate rushed to the Captain.

"Cap'n! Cap'n! Please Sir, there's ten Naval ships coming at us from all sides. What should we do?"

"First Mate! Bring me my brown pants!"


----------



## Big Don (Jan 2, 2008)

I always liked that one...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 2, 2008)

As ambush predators the canoeist was only in danger before he spotted the fish.  Had the fish wanted to eat or attack, it wouldn't have been seen until too late. 
The benefits of watching Shark Week on the Discovery Channel. :uhyeah: 
:jaws:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 2, 2008)

Screw that! lol... I don't have an irrational fear of sharks or anything, but I would say that being attacked by a shark would totally suck...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2008)

BRING HIM ON... I am a master of Xuefu I fear NO FISH!! I will beat him like a tree :mst:

Now with the mindless macho posturing statement out of the way

HOLY CRAP!! :jaw-dropping:


Now you see why I DON'T go in the ocean. In one short step from the beach to the sea you go from master of the planet to just another part of the food chain. 
 
Apex predator to Shark Chow in one short step
.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 2, 2008)

C'mon guys... these are beautiful animals.

Take a look a these images:

http://jostimages.com/


----------



## Big Don (Jan 2, 2008)

Tell it to this chick...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 2, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> Screw that! lol... I don't have an irrational fear of sharks or anything, but I would say that being attacked by a shark would totally suck...



Being afraid of a predator that is designed and capable of killing humans is not a bad thing. It is not irrational to be afraid of such a creature. Being afraid is the proper respect for survival. It gives you the desire to stay away or to fight to survive. It could make you freeze up but that would not let one survive. And by fighting to survive I mean by leveling the the threat factor with weapons of range and hopefully of ballistic nature.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 2, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Tell it to this chick...


Uhh, what chick?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> C'mon guys... these are beautiful animals.


 
I have no problem with the pictures and I think they are rther impressive. 

But I would have a big problem if those very same shark were with 50 feet of my small boat all of a sudden tey go from impressive to terrifying, uch the same as a tank would if it were heading for me as compared to looking at a picture of one


----------



## Whitebelt (Jan 3, 2008)

I reckon sharks don't deserve the attitude we have towards them. Yes they are dangerous when they attack you, but as we all know, we are more likely to be killed by a bee, lightning or a snakebite than a shark and most attacks on humans by sharks are an accident anyway (people lying on surfboards look like seals, and therefore a nice snack from underneath).

This article ( http://www.worldandi.com/newhome/public/2004/january/nspub.asp ) points out some things we should take into account about sharks.
Protect the sharks (yeah...that was slightly hippy-esque)

Sorry to be boring but this is an issue that weighs on my mind.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2008)

Whitebelt said:


> I reckon sharks don't deserve the attitude we have towards them. Yes they are dangerous when they attack you, but as we all know, we are more likely to be killed by a bee, lightning or a snakebite than a shark and most attacks on humans by sharks are an accident anyway (people lying on surfboards look like seals, and therefore a nice snack from underneath).
> 
> This article ( http://www.worldandi.com/newhome/public/2004/january/nspub.asp ) points out some things we should take into account about sharks.
> Protect the sharks (yeah...that was slightly hippy-esque)
> ...


Not boring, just thoughtful. Sharks get the same bad attitude towards them as their land counterparts; bears, wolves and mountain lions. Because they have the potential to be dangerous and have been responsible for attacks against man, man feels the need to eliminate them in order to make his world safer. 
Unfortunately we have learned too late that these "dangerous" animals are vital to an environment's ecosystem. They clean up dead and /or injured and diseased animals thus making the area more healthy. They have to be aggressive in order to effectively take down the sick animal. They also cull herds making them stronger and thus more prolific and increasing the population while maintaining a balance in the system. In the middle of all this... man, sometimes just get in the way.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2008)

Whitebelt said:


> I reckon sharks don't deserve the attitude we have towards them. Yes they are dangerous when they attack you, but as we all know, we are more likely to be killed by a bee, lightning or a snakebite than a shark and most attacks on humans by sharks are an accident anyway (people lying on surfboards look like seals, and therefore a nice snack from underneath).
> 
> This article ( http://www.worldandi.com/newhome/public/2004/january/nspub.asp ) points out some things we should take into account about sharks.
> Protect the sharks (yeah...that was slightly hippy-esque)
> ...


 
Not boring and true, which is why sharks and I have an agreement. I will not swim in the ocean just as long as they don't start showing up at my house.



MA-Caver said:


> Not boring, just thoughtful. Sharks get the same bad attitude towards them as their land counterparts; bears, wolves and mountain lions. Because they have the potential to be dangerous and have been responsible for attacks against man, man feels the need to eliminate them in order to make his world safer.
> Unfortunately we have learned too late that these "dangerous" animals are vital to an environment's ecosystem. They clean up dead and /or injured and diseased animals thus making the area more healthy. They have to be aggressive in order to effectively take down the sick animal. They also cull herds making them stronger and thus more prolific and increasing the population while maintaining a balance in the system. In the middle of all this... man, sometimes just get in the way.


 
Agree

But I think part of the problem with sharks is that they are not only very dangerous but also in the water, a place where humans are not exactly at home. There are many humans that fear drowning but I have yet to hear of one that was worried about breathing while in bear country.


----------



## tellner (Jan 3, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Apex predator to Shark Chow in one short step
> .



UserFriendly September 28 2000.

"So You're the big bad scary controller."

"I'm actually very friendly. I'm sure you'll be my chum in no time at all."

*pause*

"Okay...um...chum as in 'friend' or 'shark bait'?"

"Level one fear achieved in subject."


----------



## tellner (Jan 3, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> C'mon guys... these are beautiful animals.



Yes. They're very beautiful. They're even more beautiful from a safe distance with the sharp gnashing bits pointed somewhere else.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2008)

tellner said:


> UserFriendly September 28 2000.
> 
> "So You're the big bad scary controller."
> 
> ...


 
I must admit I was once watching something on TV years ago that was talking about surfers and one referred to the other as "my Chum" and I was just rolling on the floor, much to the disgust of some others in the room, but I thought it was pretty damn funny


----------

